# Scottish Meet - May/June or even July



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I know it's getting close to the holiday season but I thought I would test the water to see if there is anyone up for a meet in May/June?
Aprils meet sort of fizzled out to only myself, BreTT & DavyS - lets get something organised.......


----------



## Mike_J. (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi SalnTT,

Having missed :'( :'( :'( the last meet due to oversea's work commitment & personnel issues, you can count both myself and Aud in   for the next meeting.

With some luck, the weather may have improved. 8) 8) 8) 8)

Mike & Aud


----------



## DavyS (Jan 18, 2003)

SaInTT - You know me I'm up for it May/June just let me know and I'll try and be there, work permitting !! Â Have a couple of days in both May and June that I'm unavailable for at the mo but may be able to use a few brownie points and swing something should it arise. A friend picks up his 225TTC (Avis with red leather) on Tues so with any luck can maybe get him along too.Â Had the car anywhere interesting this week ??? Â [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok - guys - prolly to make this a little easier can we include dates of availability in with the replies? May/June/July is a fairly wide ranging Â ;D so if a month is given and an idea of either begining/end would help alot. We can then get something organised around the general concensus.

Cheers

(DavyS - nowhere at all this week..... :-[ but have been watching out for that Saab [smiley=policeman.gif] ) ;D


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Having missed the last two events, I will be at this one. Lets get a date and place organised early to check evryones availability


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok - let me suggest the weekend at the end of May - for some it might be a holiday weekend. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I'm up for that


----------



## DavyS (Jan 18, 2003)

SaInTT at the moment I am unavailble on Sunday 25th May (provisional) and Sunday 1st June and both Saturday and Sunday 21st/22nd June. These are just for weekends in May/June if we go into July I'll need to check shifts, etc.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Ok - let me suggest the weekend at the end of May - for some it might be a holiday weekend. Any thoughts or suggestions?


I'm away that week - the burrd is breaking me in gently.....we are going on a weeks holiday with friends that have a 18 month old and a 6 month old! :-/

Up for it any other time - always happy to stick to DavyS's tail and leave you to bring up the rear...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok folks - how about the second Sunday in June - that should clear the final May B/H and allow BreTT to recover from young baby syndrome.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Ok folks - how about the second Sunday in June - that should clear the final May B/H and allow BreTT to recover from young baby syndrome.


And you can all bring me a birthday present too - well it is close enough anyway. ;D


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm available most weekends so i'm interested.
** I will be at Knockhill on the 25th May between 0900-1300 buzzing round the track at a track day organised by the Scooby Club in Aberdeen.If anyone wants to come along and say hello (or take part,there may still be places left check the track day page on the Scooby club website I can't remember the URL,try a search on SIDC) it would be nice to put some names and faces together **


----------



## neuromancer (Oct 30, 2002)

Second Sunday in June should be OK for me - you're not going to change it at the last minute again?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok - seems 2nd Sunday in June it will be then.......now......here comes the difficult bit......where shall we meet.....?

(I suggest we ditch the cars (we drive them every day anyway) and head off to the pub and get rat arsed....)

However, I reckon a more sensible approach will be needed....anyone have any preferences?

And Neu - hello


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

> (I suggest we ditch the cars (we drive them every day anyway) and head off to the pub and get rat arsed....)
> 
> However, I reckon a more sensible approach will be needed....anyone have any preferences?
> 
> And Neu - hello Â


Pub sounds good (sensible huh)


----------



## neuromancer (Oct 30, 2002)

Sun 15th June is the British Hillclimb Championship at Doune http://www.tobymoody.co.uk/top12runoff/ if anyone wanted to start or finish the meet there?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

So we organise to meet Neu somewhere then change it at the last minute and go to the pub instead! Excellent! :

If so many people hadn't cancelled at the last minute last time, there would have been no need to rethink. So there!


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

I didn't cancell  cos I wasn't here  and will probably miss the next one as well due to work commitments but hey sh1t happens where is the next one anyway ?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

bit confused - is it the 8th or the 15th? will post on the calendar once I know..

thx L


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Aye, when exactly is the meet? Brett I was one of those who cancelled at the last, but we should keep the momentum of this one up otherwise people forget when the meet is and organise other things.

So dates folks, is it 8th or 15th of June?

Locations, well it would probably be best to determine where people are coming from and take it from there. So I'll start - Edinburgh.


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

So whats happening then?  as it seems to have gone a bit quiet in this neck of the woods....


----------



## Mike_J. (Jan 14, 2003)

Just back from touring the South of France & Italy ( WSB Monza) 8) ;D 8) and expected some movement ??? concerning the next Scottish Meet end of May / early June, but as Donny says " whats happening" ??????

Mike & Aud.


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Not much then


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Doesn't look like it :

Who fancies a mini meet at Star Performance Thurs June 12(all day)? APR man coming over from USA to sort J's car.....Glenrothes is a wonderful place 

Dave


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

If I'm at home I nip over for a cuppa, and are you sure Glenrothes is nice


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

What's been going on here then - I'm at work all day and Hubby's illegally posting again :

Sure Dave will appreciate the company, last time we went over Jim put out deck chairs for us - just hope for a sunny day 

Glenrothes a nice place? ;D

Jackie x...and Dave


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

So much for concensus - 2nd Sunday in June which would be the 8th, correct. Everyone just seems to be waiting around for someone to come up with a follow on idea.
Why.....has no one got any suggestions?

8th June - Does that suit

or

Does the majority want the 15th?

Come on.....speak up.....


----------



## neuromancer (Oct 30, 2002)

> 8th June - Does that suit
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Can make either date, but suggest the 8th.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol ;D


----------



## Mike_J. (Jan 14, 2003)

Second sunday in June (8th) looks good ;D ;D.

Jackie, might pop along to see you and Jim at APR :, need either HR or Eibach's fitted.

Mike & Aud


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Just to chip Jackies 2p worth - sadly wont be able to make either of those dates. 
She is up to her ears in school stuff, school fete 1st date and 2nd date leads into the start of a school inspection. The rest of the month is pretty messy as well.

However school holidays start in July, I'll be more than happy to arrange a get together for you Scottish TT'ers if anyone is interested.

What ever date you choose in June, have a good day, loads of great country around us...must be somewhere for you all to go!

Dave for Jackie


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Just f'ing typicall nothing happens when Im at home and when you try and get something going the office phones up and asks are you okay to go out to Egypt on Tue.might miss the national as well


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Just f'ing typicall Â nothing happens when Im at home and when you try and get something going the office phones up and asks are you okay to go out to Egypt on Tue.might miss the national as well


Sorry to hear that Donny. Well after a week touring the western isles I am back online. Seems not a lot has happened wrt to the next meet....c'mon Saint drive this thread....I should be able to make it as we don't have anything booked (as far as I know)....where and when?


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi Brett

Anywhere diffrent this time 

Might have to have a mini meet for myself tomorrow dunno where to take the kids though as they are off school and they are getting fed up with pub lunches ;D


----------



## Mike_J. (Jan 14, 2003)

C'mon guys and girls, is this Scottish meet going to proceed :-[ :-/ :'( sometime this month, year !!!!!!!). looks like its a possible mini meet with Jackie, Dave and Donny at Star Performance, Sunny 8) ;D 8)
Glenrothes.


----------



## DavyS (Jan 18, 2003)

Sorry I haven't managed to reply to this one yet but been a bit hectic at work again !!!! Â I can make just about anything between now and the 16th so let us know and I should be there. Â Just a thought but what about go-karting at Kirkcaldy and then a trip elsewhere. Remember it was Just a thought. See you all soon Davy


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Are we meeting next Sunday or not folks :


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Apathy rules. Anyone up for this meet? I need to negotiate with a 7 month pregnant woman so.......more notice the better!!!


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I am up for it, but is doesn't look like too many others are........


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Well, I have missed the boat and won't be able to make a meeting this weekend - even if it had been planned. Burrd wants to go cot/pram/car seat/changing station etc etc etc shopping and I didn't have anything booked in the diary as nothing seemed to be happening. :-[


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

???
Looks like I am goig to have to go shopping as well, and I blame you lot for that.


----------

